# 20 gallon long lighting



## fizzle1985 (Nov 30, 2011)

On my tank currently I have an Aquaueron Floramax Plant Growth 24" 17 watt lamp (T8 Freshwater). From what I have been reading, that is not enough for a heavily planted tank. I have 2 lutea crypts, 2 dwarf grass, 3 bunches of fox tail, 3 bunches of moneywort, 3 things of java moss and about 15 things of frogbit in the mail. I do 2 25% water changes a week with liquid carbon added daily. I also do a weekly dose of iron, phosphate, and an all purpose fert. I also have root tabs in there, along with a 2x a week dosing of excel and the trace minerals one. And I have small river rock gravel as my substrate. I have the standard plastic hood with a 1 bulb light fixture that is 30" but holds a 24" bulb. What our my options?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

fizzle1985 said:


> OI have the standard plastic hood with a 1 bulb light fixture that is 30" but holds a 24" bulb. What our my options?


If you want to go heavily planted, I'm sorry to say but that light won't be too effective. Not from a size issue, but from a quality issue - T8 bulbs emit quite a bit of their energy as wavelengths that cannot be utilized by the plants (i.e. UV and infrared). The T8 fixtures also don't have very good reflectors, so a lot of energy is lost to strikeback and waste heat. My personal preference is T5HO, and you can get a good fixture for a 20 gallon for under $100. Yes, it's expensive. Is it worth it? Well, in my opinion, in a planted tank THE most important piece of hardware is the light. So spend your money wisely and you'll thank yourself later. 2 WPG of T5HO light will suffice, along with your great substrate and ferting, to provide you with all the plant-growing capability you need.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a 20 long and I have been growing plants pretty effectively. What I did was look online for 30" twin bulb aquarium lights. You gotta make sure to get a light that's for freshwater, not salt. Saltwater lights will have at least one acitinic bulb. Mine has a "plant grow" bulb and a "10000K white" bulb. It stands over the tank on little legs, and I don't have a hood. But I like the hoodless look. If you need a hood, you could get a clear glass cover with a hinge. If you like, I can try to find the site I bought my light through when I get home.


----------

